# Messin' With the Teals



## K9Kirk (Jan 21, 2021)

I know the quality, etc. is crap so that's why I put it under, "Just For Fun", but here's a few shots of what looks like a purple grackle messing with a mallard duck. My first time seeing this.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 21, 2021)

That last one is really a great moment.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 21, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> That last one is really a great moment.



Thanks, Dean. It was a treat to watch all the water flying and the high pitched quacking.


----------



## PJM (Jan 21, 2021)

Nice catch.  I wonder what the mallard did to the poor grackle?


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 21, 2021)

Interesting but not up to your normal high standards....


----------



## Space Face (Jan 21, 2021)

I might be wrong but I don't think that's a Mallard.  Teal (Possibly blue winged).  What do you reckon?


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 21, 2021)

PJM said:


> Nice catch.  I wonder what the mallard did to the poor grackle?



Good question, bird politics perhaps, we'll never know.



Jeff15 said:


> Interesting but not up to your normal high standards....



Thanks and agreed.



Space Face said:


> I might be wrong but I don't think that's a Mallard.  Teal (Possibly blue winged).  What do you reckon?



Animals confuse me. Now that I researched teals it looks like it is one, an eclipse drake it appears. (I could still be wrong, I give up) Take a look at the link and tell me what you think.
U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service - Migratory Bird Program | Conserving America's Birds


----------



## Space Face (Jan 22, 2021)

Yeah,  it looks along that lines.


----------



## Winona (Jan 22, 2021)

Never seen a blue winged teal so that’s cool. And I’ve never seen any duck getharassed like that.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 22, 2021)

Winona said:


> Never seen a blue winged teal so that’s cool. And I’ve never seen any duck getharassed like that.



Thanks, glad you liked it.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jan 22, 2021)

They don't look like Mallards to me.   You might want to stick to shooting Herons...  just kidding!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 22, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> They don't look like Mallards to me.   You might want to stick to shooting Herons...  just kidding!



Yeah, Space Face and I already discussed that. ^


----------



## Space Face (Jan 23, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Scott Whaley said:
> 
> 
> > They don't look like Mallards to me.   You might want to stick to shooting Herons...  just kidding!
> ...




There's leaders and followers pal, leaders and followers 

Nice change of title too.  No need to thank me


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks a lot, oh great, mighty "Sausage Finger King." I am your loyal subject and true follow and will bend the knee for thee.


----------



## Space Face (Jan 23, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Thanks a lot, oh great, mighty "Sausage Finger King." I am your loyal subject and true follow and will bend the knee for thee.



Yeah, you seem like the kinda boy that would take a knee.


----------

